# Anger about Anglo



## PeterSellers (16 Jan 2009)

I bought €6,000 of Anglo shares just before the loan scandal was announced. I would not have bought the shares if I had know about it. The regulator should have published it if they knew about. Otherwise what are they for.

I want to see some directors go to jail, in which case I wouldn't mind loosing the money. 

Do directors every get punished in this country for mis management????


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2009)

I have heard this before and while I want to take you at your word, I struggle to believe you or most other investors would have made a different decision if you had known about the loans. Why wouldn't have invested if the loans had been declared? Did you read the annual report cover to cover before making your decision?

And thats not a defence of Anglo. I work as an institutional investor and Anglos behaviour with regard to these loans and the actions of the regulators disgusts me.


----------



## G-Money (16 Jan 2009)

I would say, not to be rude Peter but its Tough Sh1t baby.. Where have directors got it in the neck before.. This is Fianna Fail's Ireland.. Everybody  has some dirt on everyone else in the elite circles.. Nobody whistleblows.. Or has any decency or common financial sense it seems


----------

